# Trapp Family Lodge Questions



## travelplanner70 (May 31, 2008)

We will be vacationing there soon, and a few questions have come up.

1.  Is there internet access (wireless or not) in the units?  Public Areas?

2.  Does the second bedroom have twin beds?  If so, can one ask that those beds be made up as a king bed?  Or, would I have to bring king-size bedding?  

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Deb from NC (May 31, 2008)

I also have a question on Trapp Family Lodge..we're thinking about trying to trade in next year.. Would spring or fall be a better time?    Also is there enough to do in the area to keep us happy (ie, not bored !) for a weeks stay?
What kinds of things do those of you have been there do when you go?
Thanks!
Deb


----------



## massvacationer (May 31, 2008)

*weather in vermont*

I can only speak to the question of when to visit vermont:  whether to visit vermont in the spring or fall

Unless you are looking to do some spring skiing in late March or early April, I would recommend the fall - preferably september or October.

Spring is really a "mud season".  The snow is melting or melted and everything is brown and muddy.   The fall has nice crisp days, and the potential for beautiful foliage (in late september and early October).

That said, Late May and early June would also be okay, as you would have the blooming flowers etc.


----------



## pjrose (May 31, 2008)

We were there many years ago, so no info on internet access.

I also don't remember about the beds.

Re what to do - lots of nice scenery, nice indoor and outdoor pools, walking/hiking, movies, horse/wagon rides, crafts and antiques and shopping and museums in the general area - all low key and pleasant.  

I remember a glass blower, some factory tours (Ben & Jerry's, unless that was another trip), and the courthouse or state capital in some of the cities nearby (Burlington?).


----------



## travelplanner70 (May 31, 2008)

FYI - there is wireless internet access throughout the property.  (I called the Lodge directly.)

I have been told that they can make up the twin beds as a king, but the person who told me this used the expression, "I believe that is what they do."  So I am not 100% sure on making twins into king bed will be more than just pushing the two beds together.


----------



## Deb from NC (May 31, 2008)

Thanks from me too!  It sounds wonderful.  I think we will try for a fall 2009trade...wish me luck!
Deb


----------



## massvacationer (May 31, 2008)

The glass blowing place is called Simon Pearce and it is in a nice builiding on a river with falls in Quechee Vermont (probably 45 minutes SouthEast of Stowe off of Rt 89).  Very good restaurant at Simon Pearce as well.  Highly recommended.  Simon Pearce is known for very high quality glass and pottery products.

Burlington is probably 45 minutes Northwest of Stowe.  It's Beautiful small city on lake Champlain and home of University of Vermont. Also very worth a trip.  There are lake boat tours out of Burlington.

Stowe itself is very nice and very scenic and charming.

There should be plenty of info on various Stowe and Vermont tourism web-sites.


----------



## pjrose (May 31, 2008)

Yes, Simon Pearce was great.  I was also thinking of a craftsman who had his one-person shop about 5-10 minutes south of the resort.  I can picture it, but can't remember anything else.  
The whole area has lots of interesting craftspeople, so there's a great opportunity to get some local souvenirs.


----------



## luv2vacation (May 31, 2008)

We went quite a few years back - last week in June.   I can't remember the beds in the second bedroom but we were in the upstairs part of one of the chalets.  It had a wrap-around porch/balcony and the view was gorgeous!

We did the Ben & Jerry's tour one day.  Kids loved it (about 14 & 15 at the time).  We also did an onsite hike one day, and then another day, we did a gondola ride and an off-site hike up one of the mountains.  Yet another day, we rented bikes in town and took a great bike ride, riding a trail that followed a stream and crossed a couple of small bridges.  On our last day, we drove about 25 minutes away and rented canoes on a small river.  I don't remember the place but you parked and they drove you (and the canoes) upstream, then you paddled downstream back to where the drop-off and parking lot were.

There is also a pool, tennis courts, movies, and other activities onsite.

What I _can_ say is - almost ten years later and many, MANY other timeshare vacations all over the country - my girls STILL talk about our visit to the Trapp Family Lodge as one of their best trips ever.


----------



## Emily (Jun 2, 2008)

My favorite place in that area was Shelbourne Farms.  We spent the day and brought a picnic lunch.  It was beautiful.  My kids still talk about it.  I also like going to where they process the maple syrup - it was interesting.  

In hindsight, we would of not ventured into Canada for a day trip.  I like Canada, but its more of a destination spot rather than a day trip.  For us it was a poor use of a day.


----------



## massvacationer (Jun 4, 2008)

*Stowe web-site*

Just saw an ad in Boston Magazine for Stowe area tourism ... it had this web-site which looks good:

www.gostowe.com


----------



## LynneA (Jun 6, 2008)

We have a request in with II for an exchange in July or August of 2009. I hope we can get it as I've always wanted to visit.


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 8, 2008)

The setting is beautiful on a huge amount of land.  Most of the TS have mountain views and vistas ... some have several stairs to climb from where you park your cars.  It is also a hotel with conferences and tour groups staying there, so it will be busy.  Restaurant is quite good and reasonable in price for good Austrian food.  There's a tea room as well.

Our fav restaurant in the area is called Michael's on the Hill, about 20 minute drive from where you are through Stowe and towards Burlington - quite gourmet.  We had a price fixed multi-course meal with lobster that was one of the best meals I've ever had:

http://www.michaelsonthehill.com/

For a real treat, if you're a chocaholic go here:

http://www.laughingmoonchocolates.com/index.cfm/Handmade-Truffles

Restaurants in Stowe are pricey, but quite good.  There are no fast food chains like McD's, Wendy's, etc. and the nearest Wal-Mart is a half hour or more away.  This is an area that supports local merchants - quite refreshing actually.

Lots of good pizza places - PieCasso is the best known (thin crust well done) but we heard Pie In The Sky was better, but didn't get there.

I think summer would be quite nice there as the opposite of ski season which would be the prime season.

Brian


----------



## LGinPA (Jun 10, 2008)

*Tfl 6/21 !!*

Thanks everyone for the great info on Stowe and TFL.   

We'll be at TFL on an II trade, from 6/21 - 6/28.  There will be 5 of us: 2 adults and 3 teens.  I called a while back to confirm the free wi-fi and the beds (yes, twins in second bedroom).  I didn't need them set up as king, so I can't help you there.  

I also learned several other things.  There is no a/c in the guest houses.  There are no additional fees for most activities, except $3.00 for cookies and tea in the lodge, which is free for lodge guests only.  Also, the week we're there they have wine-tasting (not wone-tasting!!) and cooking sessions which understandably have a fee.   I was curious about the climbing wall, and was pleased there's no fee for that.  Also there's only one pay laundry building, open 24 hours. 

Our confirmation for late June 2008, came last July 18, 2007.  I always deposit first, and place a request.  I requested a 5 week window from late June to Early August.  I don't think it took a month for this week to be confirmed.  

I also found the goStowe site to be very helpful.  We're taking all cell phones away from the teens, and  plan on this being a more active vacation, biking, hiking, swimming, canoeing etc.  Of course along with activtiy, comes hunger.    So, thanks for the restaurant recommendations.  

We are really looking forward to this trip!


----------



## luv2vacation (Jun 10, 2008)

Linda, see my post #9 in this thread.  We went the same time of year - last week in June - but about 8 years ago (_before_ cell phones were common).  We went with 2 teens and did all active stuff - canoing, biking, hiking, etc.  Our girls STILL talk about that vacation as one of their best ever!  We also stayed in a chalet, but very close to the lodge.  The lack of AC was never a problem as evenings were cool and we were rarely in the room during the day.  Ask for an upper floor, it's worth the trek up the steps to have the higher balcony view.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 10, 2008)

LGinPA said:


> Also, the week we're there they have wone-tasting and cooking sessions which understandably have a fee.



Ahhh yes, the cooking sessions.  

WELL WORTH THE PRICE.  I went to a dessert one  and came back to the unit with two WHOLE cakes - some kind of apple torte and a maple syrup cheesecake.  Rather than just watching the chef cook and then getting some little samples, we each made the entire recipes, and each got the products of our labors.  

The recipes will be different each time; they asked if we had ever done a cooking class and when, and then double-checked what was cooked at that time so there wouldn't be repetition.  That was around 10 years ago so maybe it's different now, but I'd definitely do this again!


----------



## LGinPA (Jun 10, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> Linda, see my post #9 in this thread.  We went the same time of year - last week in June - but about 8 years ago (_before_ cell phones were common).  We went with 2 teens and did all active stuff - canoing, biking, hiking, etc.  Our girls STILL talk about that vacation as one of their best ever!  We also stayed in a chalet, but very close to the lodge.  The lack of AC was never a problem as evenings were cool and we were rarely in the room during the day.  Ask for an upper floor, it's worth the trek up the steps to have the higher balcony view.



*luv2,*
Yes, I did read your previous post and it really encouraged me.   Our kids are unfortunately spoiled as we've taken them to many exotic places on vacation before (i.e. last year to Antigua.)  So they are not necessarily looking forward to TFL.  But I think they are in for a surprise. 

We're planning all the same activities as you, including the B&J ice cream tour.  I think we may go see a live theater production also.  A local small theater is presenting Annie while we're there, so that may be a good choice for an evening activity.  

My confirmation certificate didn't include a unit #, so I asked them when I called.  I was told we were assigned 12A, which is upstairs.  But then she told me there is no guarantee if that being the unit we get.  She said something about owners getting first pick of units.  Hmmm...  I didn't say anything.  But if an owner were going that same week, wouldn't their unit already be selected?  Que sera, sera!

Thanks again for the encouragment.  I know we'll have a great time.    :whoopie:


----------



## LGinPA (Jun 10, 2008)

pjrose said:


> Ahhh yes, the cooking sessions.
> 
> WELL WORTH THE PRICE.  I went to a dessert one  and came back to the unit with two WHOLE cakes - some kind of apple torte and a maple syrup cheesecake.  Rather than just watching the chef cook and then getting some little samples, we each made the entire recipes, and each got the products of our labors.
> 
> The recipes will be different each time; they asked if we had ever done a cooking class and when, and then double-checked what was cooked at that time so there wouldn't be repetition.  That was around 10 years ago so maybe it's different now, but I'd definitely do this again!



Wone-tasting?!?!?  :rofl: I'm a bad speller!  

I so hope there's bakery classes so I can bring sone yummy sweet treat back for everyone to enjoy!  Thanks for telling me.  I'll surely look for that!


----------



## JUDIE25 (Jun 11, 2008)

First:  Yes, it is twin beds in the second bedroom, and yes, they can be pushed together.  However, since the Guest houses don't have any king size beds, they don't have any king size sheets.  You would have to bring your own.  (or do like my son and DIL and remake the beds with the sheets sidewards.)

Second:  there is WI-FI in the units although we were having trouble connecting to the network last spring.

Third:  There are computers in the basement of the lodge for all guests to use.

Fourth:  for LG in PA, in the summer there is also a slide down the mountain and don't forget to drive up the Toll Road  (amazing!!).  Another thing that is fun for teens and young adults is swimming in an old-fashioned swimmin' hole.  I understand from my two sons and DIL that the water is pretty cold but it is definitely a different experience from the sanitized pools.  If you send me an email off-line I can get directions from my son who lives in Waterbury.  

Definitely do Church Street in Burlington.  Lots of cool shops and restaurants (catering to the college crowd) and street performers in the summer.  

I thought maybe you had my week since I deposited about that time, but my unit is 21D.  

Judie


----------



## LGinPA (Jun 11, 2008)

*Thanks!*



JUDIE25 said:


> <snip>
> Fourth:  for LG in PA, in the summer there is also a slide down the mountain and don't forget to drive up the Toll Road  (amazing!!).  Another thing that is fun for teens and young adults is swimming in an old-fashioned swimmin' hole.  I understand from my two sons and DIL that the water is pretty cold but it is definitely a different experience from the sanitized pools.  If you send me an email off-line I can get directions from my son who lives in Waterbury.
> 
> Definitely do Church Street in Burlington.  Lots of cool shops and restaurants (catering to the college crowd) and street performers in the summer.
> ...



*Judie,*
Thanks for the info about the swimming hole and Burlington.  I'll PM you with my email so we can get directions.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Jun 11, 2008)

I see you recommend the toll road.  Is it narrow and windy?  By the time you come down are your brakes very hot?  We took the road up to Mt. Washington one year, and by the time we got back down the mountain, our brakes smelled like they were burning.  I do not want to put wear and tear like that on my current car.  Thanks for the information.


----------



## JUDIE25 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes, the toll road is very hilly and winding.  I can appreciate your concern with an older car.  

For anyone else who might be interested in Swimming Holes, I am attaching a link:

www.swimmingholes.org/vt.html

The Swimming hole my son goes to is Foster's.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Jun 12, 2008)

A few questions about what to pack:  Does TFL provide dishwasher detergent and plain dish detergent, paper towels, kleenex, soap and shampoo?  Is there a mid-week tidy service?

Also, is there any singing that the Lodge puts on?  My husband has this notion that everyone is singing Sound of Music songs there.


----------



## deh333 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes, they do provide all those things.  However, I believe that we ended up buying shampoo for some reason - maybe not enough or maybe we preferred our own.  

There is no midweek tidy service.  However, you can pay a fee to have your unit cleaned.

Ah, singing during the week!  There are various weekly activities that will remind you of where you are.  Every evening, in the main lodge, there is entertainment provided in the lounge.  Most evenings, John Cassel sings.  There is also a lovely harpist.  They screen The Sound of Music every Thursday evening.  Once in a while there will be a sing-along.

If you and your family like to take walks and hikes, check the phone book in the timeshares (really), there are some great places to go!!!  Also, the recreation path is wonderful,  During last summers trip, when my gang got heated, we'd hop off our bikes and jump into the stream/water-holes:rofl:


----------



## pjrose (Jun 12, 2008)

deh333 said:


> They screen The Sound of Music every Thursday evening.



I recall seeing a film about the making of The Sound of Music movie - I don't recall if it was shown right before the movie, or at a different time.  It was very interesting, with little known information about how Maria was excluded from a lot of the making of the movie.  Definitely worth seeing.


----------



## LGinPA (Jun 13, 2008)

*TFL Schedule*

Here's a link to the schedule of events through Friday June 20.  It bet when you get there, you'll given a schedule also.  

Link to schedule of events at TFL


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Jun 17, 2008)

*A little bit more...*

I just saw this thread.....I've been away, but I'm an owner there, too, just I thought I'd ladd a couple of things.

Check the postings at the LOdge when you get there.  Last year, the Trapp grandchildren gave a concert at the Lodge, and it was only for guests of the Lodge (but that includes the TS people, too.) People stopping by tried to buy tickets, and they were politely turned away.  Oh...the concert was free, too!

They'll give you a map of hiking trails behind the Lodge if you ask.  These are the cross-country skiing trails.....beautiful country!

There is also a Visitor Center in the middle of Stowe that has postings of all kinds of events taking place around the time you are there....worth checking out.

Check out the Cabot Cheese place and the Old Cider Mill on Route 100 as you are driving up to Stowe.  It's a routine stop for me to get fresh apple cider and I love Cabot cheese......they have samples so you can decide which you like best.

Lots of good places to eat in Stowe.  The gueshouses have journals (at, east mine does) where previous guests tell what they have done and where they enjoyed eating.  One casual place I especially recommend is Gracie's, which is right on Route 108 or Mountain Rd.....good hamburgers, and lots of other selections as well.

I'm there every fall for foliage changes, and it's a trip I look forward to every year.  Have a great time!

Barb


----------



## LGinPA (Jun 18, 2008)

Barb,
Thank you for the additional information.  I placed the Cabot cheese and Old Cider Mill on our list.  We look forward to our vacation there starting this Saturday.


----------



## pointhound (Jul 28, 2008)

*unit Location*

Does anyone have a unit map with unit numbers?


----------



## LGinPA (Jul 28, 2008)

pointhound said:


> Does anyone have a unit map with unit numbers?



There's none on-line.  But I was there in last June, and remember the units. So if you go to this link at Google maps and look at the units overhead, I can tell you where your's is. 

Also, they seem to change units from what may be originally assigned.  You may not know for sure which you are in until you get there.

If that link works, the odd numbered units back up against Trapp Hill Rd.  the even numbered units face those.

If you have a specific unit you are wondering about, I can tell you exactly where it is.


----------



## Culli (Jul 28, 2008)

Great thread as after watching the show "Newhart" last night for the first time in probably 10 years I was thinking hmmmmmmmmm would be cool to visit a place like that one.  Looked up Vermot on II and found the Trapp family home but not much info.  Anyway thanks for the info as I might plan an 2009 or 2010 trip.


----------



## tashamen (Jul 28, 2008)

Each of the buildings has 4 units - A and B units are upstairs and C and D are downstairs.  Buildings 1 through about 12 are the closest to the main Lodge, then 14 through 25 or so the next closest (on the road close to the laundry) and the highest numbers are a bit further down the road from the laundry.

As noted, you may or may not get your unit number on an exchange.  Once we did, and once we did not.  We much prefer the upstairs A or B units as the downstairs ones can be very noisy (from upstairs foot traffic.)


----------



## LGinPA (Jul 28, 2008)

Initially we were disappointed that we were given 17 C, a downstairs unit. I called two days prior to arrival, and we were supposed to be in 12 A.  

After all, 17 wasn't much farther from the lodge or fitness center.  Also, there were only 2 people above us.  Even so, we think these are made very sturdy and sound proof because we couldn't hear a thing upstairs, nor to our side where there were 4 people.  Secondly we loved the spacious stone patio and 4 Adirondack chairs the downstairs units had.  The upstairs balcony appeared much smaller, but also had some outdoor chairs. There's not much difference in view, so that's a negligible point.  

 I'd say the only units I wouldn't want are the ones farther down the hill, numbered 25 and up.


----------



## Bwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

We have 20D for week six - X-country ski time, LGinPA.  Ski out to the cross-country trails.  We've exchanged emails with Trapp, and it looks good for us to have that unit.  However, a maintenance issue could put us in another unit.

We are looking forward to the skiing.  The Adirondack chairs probably won't do us much good, though.


----------



## deh333 (Jul 29, 2008)

My favorite units at trapp are the ones that look out directly onto the grassy pasture.  These are the even numbered units 2-24.  The odd numbered units are up above the even numbered units and have a road and/or parking lot in front of them 1-24.  As previously mentioned, #25-28 are further away from the action.  I believe they all have nice views.
BWolf, Unit 20 has a beautiful unobstructed view of the mountains.


----------



## Bwolf (Jul 29, 2008)

deh333 said:


> BWolf, Unit 20 has a beautiful unobstructed view of the mountains.



Thanks deh333.  I'll tell my wife.  We certainly look forward to the skiing at Trapp.


----------



## Kola (Jul 29, 2008)

I got a confirmation for July 2009, unit 19D, two bdr. We will have two or three teenagers with us. 
Could somebody tell me about the location, distance from the pool, etc.
K.


----------



## tashamen (Jul 29, 2008)

Kola said:


> I got a confirmation for July 2009, unit 19D, two bdr. We will have two or three teenagers with us.
> Could somebody tell me about the location, distance from the pool, etc.



I scanned in the map showing unit locations and tried to attach it, but it exceeds the file size for attaching here (even though it's one page of black & white), so if anyone wants it please send me a PM.


----------



## JUDIE25 (Aug 2, 2008)

Building 20 not only has an unobstructed view of the Worcester Range, you may also be able to access one of the X-C trails from your front door.  

For the person assigned to Building 19, it is an easy walk for teenagers to the pool.  That said, there are not a lot of nighttime activities for teenagers at the resort.

If they like to hike and swim you might wear them out during the day.  

A favorite of my young adult children (25-27) is going to a real Vermont swimming hole.  I gave the link on an earlier post or just Google Vermont Swimming Holes.

Trapp and other people in Vermont are now promoting the accessibility to Mountain Bike trails.  You can read more about it on the website for the Stowe Reporter newspaper.  www.stowereporter.com.

If you need any more information, please feel free to email me.


----------



## Bwolf (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info, Judie25.  My wife works in Worcester (MA).  I'll be sure to remind her that she is looking at the Worcester Range.


----------



## pointhound (Aug 4, 2008)

*Trapp Family Lodge Report*

At the Lodge now.   Indoor pool closed all week due to maintenance.   Lots of rain this week.


----------



## deh333 (Aug 6, 2008)

pointhound,

You can get a voucher from the recreation center to use the indoor pool at another resort - sorry, but I cannot remember the name.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Dec 3, 2010)

*Trapp family lodge and Registry Collection*

Trapp family lodge is listed in the Registry collection (RC) exchange program
www.registrycollection.com

Does anybody know if both Guesthouses as well as Villas participate in the RC program?

Are resales excluded from RC?

Thanks


----------



## Bwolf (Dec 4, 2010)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Trapp family lodge is listed in the Registry collection (RC) exchange program
> www.registrycollection.com
> 
> Does anybody know if both Guesthouses as well as Villas participate in the RC program?
> ...



I'm pretty sure only the Villas are in the Registry Collection.  

Can't comment on resales and the RC, but Trapp itself has an active resale program for the Guesthouses and is currently selling Villas.  IIRC, the latest email I received from Trapp also mentioned Villa resales.


----------

